# IT'S OFFICIAL - GreenValueHost is Closing and Jonny Nguyen is Leaving Hosting



## drmike (Jun 15, 2015)

After tonight's WebHostingTalk ban of GreenValueHost, comes this press taken from:

https://portal.gvhclientarea.com/announcements.php?id=14

Jonathan Nguyen is leaving the hosting business and any shared / reseller customers are being handed over to Xfuse.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 15, 2015)

LOL

So, WHT _finally_ bans him. Him realizing that was his last place to lure suckers into buying from him, he closes down. Good.

Wonder what cool alias/fake-name he'll use for future ventures.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Jun 15, 2015)

Finally is the key word. Apparently there was a long list of people pushing for his ban. It happened. Yay. The end, for good, of Jonny Nguyen in the Web hosting industry.


----------



## jarland (Jun 15, 2015)

XFS_Duke said:


> Finally is the key word. Apparently there was a long list of people pushing for his ban. It happened. Yay. The end, for good, of Jonny Nguyen in the Web hosting industry.


Haha, come on now, we all know he'll be back. The company may be a new name, heck he might even have a new name.


----------



## Francisco (Jun 15, 2015)

So I guess CC isn't getting paid back eh?

I mean, if he's not collecting any cash and has 'no ties to hosting anymore', then why is he going to talk to CC?

CC? I know you're reading this. Go after his parents.

Francisco


----------



## zed (Jun 15, 2015)

it's like deja vu all over again, sorta.


----------



## drmike (Jun 15, 2015)

Francisco said:


> So I guess CC isn't getting paid back eh?
> 
> 
> I mean, if he's not collecting any cash and has 'no ties to hosting anymore', then why is he going to talk to CC?
> ...


Parents surely needed to control their minor age child all these years.

CC can't go after the parents.  They knowingly sold to a minor and countersuit(s) would be largest fireworks show that side of Mississippi.  

Plus CC with all their big growing income needs legitimate inflated write offs.  Nothing says good like $5k owed magically multiplied to $10k+.  Heck claim you decommissioned the gear he used while at it and cause damages to corporate reputation, network, etc. that incurred man hours and write that down.  Business can be real fun like that.

Quite lucrative.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2015)

XFS_Duke said:


> The end, for good, of Jonny Nguyen in the Web hosting industry.


Isn't this what was said last time? I understand current conditions are different... but isn't this what we thought was happening only a few months prior?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 15, 2015)

Since when is "Brand President" an actual title?  

I call shenanigans and bs and expect to see him back in the next month or so.  Especially since Duke told us earlier that no we won't see him anymore and yet we later found out this was  not true.  

I totally expect him to pull an "Adam Hillstrand" and come back under a multitude of different aliases.


----------



## Francisco (Jun 15, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Since when is "Brand President" an actual title?
> 
> I call shenanigans and bs and expect to see him back in the next month or so.  Especially since Duke told us earlier that no we won't see him anymore and yet we later found out this was  not true.
> 
> I totally expect him to pull an "Adam Hillstrand" and come back under a multitude of different aliases.


He got nailed on WHT so it's likely why. If he comes back and people ever find out? He's going to get nailed banned again.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Jun 15, 2015)

Francisco said:


> He got nailed on WHT so it's likely why. If he comes back and people ever find out? He's going to get nailed banned again.


WHT is no joke about running around their bans with shell companies.

There are quite a few disabled accounts on WHT.  A chunk of those are for the prior offenders back to the site again to push product under an alias.  Most are quietly pruned when the guy slips up (like same home IP address).  Or shilling with the old crew on their watch list.


----------



## sv01 (Jun 15, 2015)

@XFS_Duke, Any reason using image (hosted on imgur.com) instead of text? opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:

GVH acquired *again* by the same person/ 'company'.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 15, 2015)

Francisco said:


> He got nailed on WHT so it's likely why. If he comes back and people ever find out? He's going to get nailed banned again.
> 
> 
> Francisco


True.  But WHT isn't the entire web hosting industry.  May be for the budget brands though...


----------



## Francisco (Jun 15, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> True.  But WHT isn't the entire web hosting industry.  May be for the budget brands though...


For a lot of brands WHT is their end all/be all.

Francisco


----------



## telephone (Jun 15, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Since when is "Brand President" an actual title?
> 
> I call shenanigans and bs and expect to see him back in the next month or so.  Especially since Duke told us earlier that no we won't see him anymore and yet we later found out this was  not true.
> 
> I totally expect him to pull an "Adam Hillstrand" and come back under a multitude of different aliases.


Next time on the Tales of GVH, Yonnj Neyugn and his new company HVG!


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Since when is "Brand President" an actual title?


Real brands (read: not GVH) do have brand representatives and people in charge. But GVH, well, we all know about Jon's title fetish.

One of these days I'll go through the entire GVH history and make a changelog of his titles


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 15, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Since when is "Brand President" an actual title?


Fashion companies love appointing brand presidents https://www.linkedin.com/title/brand-president



> Questions and/*or media relation*s may be directed to...


Comedy Channel interest in licensing the Adventures of Jonny story would be believable but the thought of any "media relations" interest in these clown outfits (plural) asset transfers is f***ing laughable.



HalfEatenPie said:


> True.  But WHT isn't the entire web hosting industry.


AWS, OVH, DigitalOcean are just a few of the companies that owe their entire existence to buying a WHT corporate membership and diligently posting offers on WHT every 3 days.  Without their  WHT offers they'd just shrivel up and die.


----------



## Dillybob (Jun 15, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> True.  But WHT isn't the entire web hosting industry.  May be for the budget brands though...


They try to be.

And I'm releasing a video in < 1 hour (rendering now) titled 'WebHostingTalk Worst of The Hosting Industry'.

I'm about to bring the wrath of God down upon thee. It's going to be biblical.


----------



## drmike (Jun 15, 2015)

Not to dish out insults without justification, but WHT is a shadow of it former self.  Lots of folks who pay and run offers there can support the notion that sales driven from WHT these day are few and often involve undesirable customers.

Even with that grim math formula it tends to be major pillar in hosting company 101 marketing plan, which is about 90% emulation and yelling to an empty room in social.

I haven't got my head around the soft spots in that market on WHT yet.  But if you sell cheapo stuff, it's very bad on buyers shopping there.  You'll get sales (GVH proved that) but you will probably end up needing mental health help from dealing with said customers.

There must be some viable markets on WHT, maybe the enterprise heavy stuff with big fat dedis and cololocation at premium.  Small dedis on WHT are price war mode into non sales at this point.  VPS is in tatters and probably $4GB on average or less.  Shared hosting they let unlimited happen and that came with more unlimited and prices that are less for a whole year than a Subway sandwich.

All I can say is I hope WHT continues to cut / ban / purge the noise in offers / audits things / gets the ban hammer polished up / starts smashing stuff.  



Dillybob said:


> I'm about to bring the wrath of God down upon thee. It's going to be biblical.


Someone should summon the Hostnun for a blessing.


----------



## Dillybob (Jun 15, 2015)

WHT has zero respect for new visitors and I explain it all in my video. Rendering it will take a while it's 18 minutes long.

I went through each Corporate Membership benefit and absolutely destroyed how each one is literally worthless, they are in for a treat.

Nonethless, I went and showed how they are being manipulators in trying to control the hosting industry with their false promise corporate tags and mislead viewers, it's so sickening.


----------



## drmike (Jun 15, 2015)

jarland said:


> Haha, come on now, we all know he'll be back. The company may be a new name, heck he might even have a new name.


Guess it will have to be a HackForums brand then


----------



## Francisco (Jun 15, 2015)

Tyler said:


> Real brands (read: not GVH) do have brand representatives and people in charge. But GVH, well, we all know about Jon's title fetish.
> 
> One of these days I'll go through the entire GVH history and make a changelog of his titles


That thing would give the linux kernel changelog a run for its money.

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Jun 15, 2015)

Francisco said:


> That thing would give the linux kernel changelog a run for its money.


You dick and your dork humor... That's soda on my monitor.  Again.


----------



## Hxxx (Jun 15, 2015)

Is so easy to close and open as a different brand and with another legal representation. Is a shame this will happen all again.

Well community finally drmike will stop posting GVH threads. This is the best part of the news! Thank you all for your prayers, I know is sad to see such a good forum with gvh all over the place. We are moving forward wuju! yai

drmike thank your for the needed news.


----------



## drmike (Jun 15, 2015)

More sNews coming soon   

... and won't be GVH.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 15, 2015)

drmike said:


> More sNews coming soon
> 
> ... and won't be GVH.


It's official.  @Francisco is actually a real live horse and @Aldryic C'boas is an actual pony.  For years those pictures are simply CSI-level Photoshopping done with clever visual effects.  On the internet, no one knows you're a pony/horse/in a stable.


----------



## drmike (Jun 15, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> It's official.  @Francisco is actually a real live horse and @Aldryic C'boas is an actual pony.  For years those pictures are simply CSI-level Photoshopping done with clever visual effects.  On the internet, no one knows you're a pony/horse/in a stable.


I thought it was funny recently when I think Fran posted a guy in a pony head up in his neck of the world... for a second I thought is that those guys laughing it up...  It was a good find... love those Google staged insane finds.


----------



## Munzy (Jun 15, 2015)

_*B.S.*_​


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 15, 2015)

Nobody has mentioned it yet, but the clients that are being acquired by Xfuse are all of those people who signed up for the completely ridiculous and unsustainable shared and reseller offers Jonny has been offering on WHT on the past few months (he hasn't posted a single offer that was sustainable since his "company relaunch"), and many of those customers have annual contracts with 10-11-12 months to go before expiration.

If the advertised offer terms/features they signed up for are not going to be honored in full for the duration of the contract by the new contract owner then the affected customers should legally be offered pro-rated refunds for the remainder of the term on their contracts by the contract acquirer Xfuse (and as noted last month after terms were changed on VPS contracts that were acquired, consumer protection laws don't give a fuck that the new owner of the contracts didn't spend any money to acquire the customers/contracts or that the contract terms aren't profitable/sustainable...the new owner is still responsible for honoring the terms of those contracts for the duration of the contract).
 
TL;DR of this latest acquisition is perhaps best summed up by k0nsl in this LET post.
 

edited to add: This was obviously an extremely well-thought out acquisition...not many real companies  would be able to put together an acquisition in the few hours that elapsed between Jonny's WHT ban and the announcement of this latest Xfuse acquisition of GVH customers.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Jun 15, 2015)

I would think HVH will have to go after Lance to recover the money and CC wont care either way, they could not have made any contracts with Jon to begin with and if they did they wont have a leg to stand on for recovery.


----------



## raindog308 (Jun 15, 2015)

AnthonySmith said:


> I would think HVH will have to go after Lance to recover the money and CC wont care either way, they could not have made any contracts with Jon to begin with and if they did they wont have a leg to stand on for recovery.


Maybe they knew that and had Lance sign for JN?


----------



## texteditor (Jun 15, 2015)

is this him voluntarily leaving, or is "rehabilition" code for "spending time in juvenile detention"


----------



## raindog308 (Jun 15, 2015)

drmike said:


> Jonathan Nguyen is leaving the hosting business




I take September 15 as my "Jonny Nguyen will be back in the hosting biz by this date" pool entry.


----------



## drmike (Jun 15, 2015)

raindog308 said:


> I take September 15 as my "Jonny Nguyen will be back in the hosting biz by this date" pool entry.


I love the random professional guess, ehh wagers.

(looks at calendar)

I say August 1 for returning to hosting biz somewhere (as an owner - be it under alias), unless he gets indicted / detained for school matters.  (and no I haven't had such discussion with the guy... my discussions are like get an apprenticeship, a part time job, volunteer in your community IRL).


----------



## XFS_Duke (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello guys,

Since you asked, I'll say it here. The customers of GVH, I don't know what they ordered or have as of yet. I am only after the domain name and a few other things basically just to shut it down. If you or someone wants the customers, send me a PM. Again, I'm not going to refund anything to anyone for any reason. I'll do my best to accommodate everyone with GVH, but again, it is their own fault they ordered from GVH again. A lot of people have said not to order from GVH. My original goal was to get rid of GVH as a whole. That is what I'm doing. The website is about to become redirected in a few minutes. One way or another, the company itself was closing and the corporation being dissolved.

Like I said, I'll do my best to accommodate the customers. I may put cPanel/WHM on a few VPS accounts and push them there, I have no idea yet. I haven't had enough time to take a look at everything yet.


----------



## drmike (Jun 16, 2015)

XFS_Duke said:


> Like I said, I'll do my best to accommodate the customers. I may put cPanel/WHM on a few VPS accounts and push them there, I have no idea yet. I haven't had enough time to take a look at everything yet.


VPS + cPanel/WHM would be a big improvement over EZPZ reseller 

As far as GVH customers who might lose their services and all.   They should talk to WebhostingTalk.  I mean that's where GVH spammed customers 

Have to say LET + vpsBoard proactive banning on Jonny was a good call.


----------



## MartinD (Jun 16, 2015)

As much as it pains me to say this, please keep this on topic. It's not the WHT bashing thread.

I've moved those posts over here: 

Thanks all.


----------



## drmike (Jun 16, 2015)

Happy to say GreenValuehost.com site is gone.

Duke took the site offline.

Game over.


----------



## Dillybob (Jun 16, 2015)

XFS_Duke said:


> The website is about to become redirected in a few minutes. One way or another, the company itself was closing and the corporation being dissolved.


----------



## William (Jun 16, 2015)

> Again, I'm not going to refund anything to anyone for any reason


Yep, good way to get a bunch of lawsuits (as it is a crime a report to police is enough, no need to pay any lawyer)


----------



## drmike (Jun 17, 2015)

Don't know, but I heard GVH shared and reseller customers are about to find a new home at a new company.

So those poor, stupid, customers might get their services rendered afterall.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Jun 17, 2015)

@drmike, they are. The deal just needs to be finalized and it's done.


----------



## drmike (Jun 17, 2015)

XFS_Duke said:


> @drmike, they are. The deal just needs to be finalized and it's done.


Thank the heavens!  The customers always deserve folks looking out for them or trying to.

Glad to see they will get a new home and ideally that new home works out.


----------



## NetDepot-KH (Jun 17, 2015)

drmike said:


> Thank the heavens!  The customers always deserve folks looking out for them or trying to.
> 
> Glad to see they will get a new home and ideally that new home works out.


Yeah I felt the same finally GVH drama has ended.


----------



## Dillybob (Jun 17, 2015)

NetDepot-KH said:


> Yeah I felt the same finally GVH drama has ended.



Nope. It just began..

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/55404/greenvaluehost-inc-has-been-acquired-by-hostress-llc



LOL This shit just doesn't stop


----------



## zed (Jun 17, 2015)

GVH-Dilly up in here, madposting since nuggets got WHT banned. HRMMMMMM.


----------



## drmike (Jun 17, 2015)

zed said:


> GVH-Dilly up in here, madposting since nuggets got WHT banned. HRMMMMMM.


DillyBob is a different person.  Cause ahh anyone who ever heard JOnny's voice would attest to that


----------



## Dillybob (Jun 17, 2015)

drmike said:


> DillyBob is a different person.  Cause ahh anyone who ever heard JOnny's voice would attest to that


Would be hilarious if the admins over at LET did change my name to GVH-Dillybob though haha.


----------



## drmike (Jun 17, 2015)

Dillybob said:


> Would be hilarious if the admins over at LET did change my name to GVH-Dillybob though haha.


Nah, they'd break out the shiny ban hammer in a New York second if they thought you were Spazz Nuggets.  Believe me, they probably looked, ten times.  Reasonable of them to do such in light of the GVH dramas and timing.


----------



## zed (Jun 17, 2015)

Obviously I was joking, but I have to be honest with you; at this point I've decided that about 80% of the names I see here & at LET are the same person playing some elaborate mindgame.

I would like to see a sex chart of the entire "community".


----------



## drmike (Jun 17, 2015)

zed said:


> Obviously I was joking, but I have to be honest with you; at this point I've decided that about 80% of the names I see here & at LET are the same person playing some elaborate mindgame. I would like to see a sex chart of the entire "community".


Wait 80% of the names on both sites are one person  )?

That Zed gets a limited edition 2013 DrMike foil crown too.

There are many people on all the sites but yes, certainly overlap.  Not everyone uses the same username either.

Sex charts, my lord @zed  some of these on the other site are too young to even detect gender


----------



## raindog308 (Jun 17, 2015)

zed said:


> I would like to see a sex chart of the entire "community".


No, you wouldn't.  Not this community.


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 17, 2015)

zed said:


> Obviously I was joking, but I have to be honest with you; at this point I've decided that about 80% of the names I see here & at LET are the same person playing some elaborate mindgame. I would like to see a sex chart of the entire "community".



There are actually 26 of us who are responsible for 99% of the posts on the two sites.  We're each assigned a letter of the alphabet.  I handle posts for all user names starting with the letter D.  

---------------------


On an on-topic note, Lance updated his  LinkedIn profile recently and "GVH Head Honcho" is in the past as of May...Lance was the only adult so all decisions that were made regarding the company's remaining assets this month were probably made by an unstable minor who isn't old enough to sign contracts for the company. (as if we didn't already know a child was making the decisions)



> Business Owner
> GreenValueHost
> 
> 
> October 2012 – May 2015 (2 years 8 months)


----------



## PureVoltage (Jun 17, 2015)

It will be nice if he really is gone from the industry however we all know how the internet works and most likely he will be back in a few months. If not already as it's summer time.


----------



## drmike (Jun 17, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> On an on-topic note, Lance updated his  LinkedIn profile recently and "GVH Head Honcho" is in the past as of May...Lance was the only adult so all decisions that were made regarding the company's remaining assets this month were probably made by an unstable minor who isn't old enough to sign contracts for the company. (as if we didn't already know a child was making the decisions)


Bahaha... what a change... have to ahh date it last month.  Cause no one would want GVH 9.0 shared customers in this latest phase being made and charging back on account or anything.

These two are crafty as f*ck.  Won't save your asses if someone mans up, gets mad and pushes action and especially if they are relentless.  Let me tell you, cause I have pit bull bite limb won't let go tendencies like the best of them.

Yeah what BOP said, utter BS on the cLinkedIn erroneous bad month select of JUNE.  

Poor Lance Jessurun, why oh why did that guy front GVH all this time?  One day he'll go on a job interview and someone with sense is going to fall out laughing at what they find in search. Dude seriously isn't getting hired.


----------



## zed (Jun 17, 2015)

My apologies, I should have said "relationship chart"!


I forgot that 93% of that 80% are underaged personalities.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2015)

Are there any aspiring filmmakers here? I'd love to do a documentary on the entire GVH saga once it's over. It's _perfect_ documentary material, as there's plenty of stuff available online and there's a lot of people to be interviewed. Just throwing an idea out, but crowdfunding something like this might be fun.


----------



## drmike (Jun 18, 2015)

Tyler said:


> Are there any aspiring filmmakers here? I'd love to do a documentary on the entire GVH saga once it's over. It's _perfect_ documentary material, as there's plenty of stuff available online and there's a lot of people to be interviewed. Just throwing an idea out, but crowdfunding something like this might be fun.


I laughed.  The VPS industry as a bigger thing would make a heck of a documentary.  There are a number of BBS documentaries from years back that were interesting in their day.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2015)

drmike said:


> DillyBob is a different person.  Cause ahh anyone who ever heard JOnny's voice would attest to that


Can confirm, have heard Jonny's voice.

Jon's album is dropping tomorrow. mp3 of him screaming at his sister migration specialist available on itunes.


----------

